# Just Bought A Watch Made In The Ussr



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

I told myself my next watch will be an Omega Speedmaster but it looks like I was wrong.

I want a mechanical watch with alarm and saw few older watches from the USSR with this feature for very resonable price so I thought to myself I got nothing to loose and got one of ebay.

The seller looks good and said the watch is serviced and keeps good time.

So what do you know about this company and maybe this watch ?

Poljot is the company


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Are you kidding? You can't go wrong with a Poljot! That watch would cost at least 10 times more is it has been produced in Switzerland! I never heard anybody complaining about those old alarms. Get it but change the strap


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello goodguy!

There's a general overview of russian watch making here. Specifically regarding Poljot, there's a short introduction in Wikipedia. Poljot was a brand of the First Moscow Watch Factory. There's an overview of the 1st MWF's history here.

The movement of you watch is surely the Poljot 2612.1. There's some basic information here and here. A (very) detailed description of the movement, piece-by-piece, is on the watchuseek forum here.

Happy reading!

-wotsch


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Poljot's a pretty famous Russian brand, made at the 1st Moscow Watch Factory.

They're responsible for some pretty iconic designs and movements.

You'll probably find one or two fans around here.

They sold under the name Sekonda in the UK.










The 2612.1 alarm movement buzzes like a fury when it goes off.

It frequently scares the bejesus out of me when i forget i've set it.

I think you'll find everything you need to know in Wotch's links. Some good info there. Cheers. :thumbup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've had a few Sekonda's in the distant past. They were excellent. Not like the modern ones! :hypocrite:

Incoming!!!!

Mike


----------



## EdR (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll be one of those fans, heres my Sekonda Strela. I put it on a new strap today.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thought I replied to this post ??

http://www.thewatchf...=1&#entry650260


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've both a Sekonda and a Poljot versions. Poljot is the original, Sekonda is normally an export version produced to earn $ from the West. :yes:

Great little movements, fairly robust, and sound like a cricket when the alarm goes off! You won't go wrong, but it likely as not won't wake you after a night on the :cheers:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

oooops! fingers! twice!


----------

